# Conversion Factor



## mowalker (May 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the current Converation Factor?


----------



## sbicknell (May 26, 2010)

2010 fee schedule shows 36.0791. But there has been so much discussion this year on which specialties were on the upside and which was on the down. You can check CMS website.  Regardless, the 36.0791 is not going to vary but pennies


----------



## mowalker (May 26, 2010)

By taking the conversion factor x the Non-facility RVU's should equal the reimbursement for a procedure, correct?


----------



## sbicknell (May 26, 2010)

Conversion factor is basically $36.08 paid for every RVU or portion of RVU whichever RVU total you use. If you are looking at the CMS fee schedule, you want to look for the appropriate "total" column as they break the RVU down to practice expense, work etc

For a .50 RVU service you are going to get about $18. For a 1.0 RVU service you are going to get about $36


----------



## cmcgarry (May 26, 2010)

If done in the office, yes.  If done at the hospital, use facility RVU's.  In addition, you need to take the geographic differences into account and not use the National RVU's but multiply by the GPSI.

I swear, the conversion factor has never been more "unstable" than it has this year!!


----------

